# Receiving Notifications of updates to topics



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

I may be really dumb, but although I have asked for Notifications for replies on certain topics, I don't know where these notifications go - I've certainly never been notified. Can anyone help. Also, I've seen the item on your outbox, and I can't appear to find my outbox either. Where is this accessed from?

Cheers,

Non-Technical person


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

We have a problem sending email to certain domains.. hotmail, yahoo etc etc hence I have to manually email out passwords to new members 
When I get a chance I'll persuade Jae to spend some time with me so we can work out what's going wrong.

As for the Instant messages, above the "Inbox" in a very poorly chosed colour (not my idea I hasten to add  ) is:
" Empty Inbox Outbox New Message Receive New Messages Preferences"
Click on "Outbox (if you can find it).
One other thing to try and sort out I guess :-/


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought the notification would be via the forum, i.e. a 'my home page' with messages, any notifications and links to the discussion that you signed up to get notification for .. Something for the future?!

Oh and as another comment - I think the site is really good - well done and keep up the good work!


----------

